# I need help identifying a television show or movie



## msiss003 (Aug 22, 2019)

In one scene there is a woman in a red dress with blond hair sitting alone in a pitch black room that vanishes while moaning. In another scene a man uses lockpicks to unlock a door while standing next to another woman. The woman starts to panic and the man goes through the lockpicks in his hands very quickly. He then eventually unlocks the door. I saw the scenes in 2013, Im not sure which channel it was on. The show was in English.


----------

